# Sony PSP vs Nintendo DS



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, just want some info from anyone who has a PSP, DS or both. Do you think it's worth it for me to buy a PSP.
I already have an NDS Lite with a DSTT and an 8GB Card and my bro just got given a PSP (yeah that's right, just gets all this stuff and I have to buy my stuff like wtf, neway).
He reckons that it's pretty sweet and I've used them a few times and there pretty sweet but don't really know in the long term.
Basically I just want to know what it's got in the way of standout features and capabilities.
Also I'd like to know how the homebrew scene is for PSP (and some stuff that you would reccommend) and what is available as far as hacking and piracy go (YAAARRRGHH)?
If anyone knows of what the PSP is capable of as far as emulation goes (like can you play PSX) that would be cool too.
Thanks to anyone who wants to help me out and look forward to your reply's.

Cheers.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

The PSP is a very nice handheld to have, some may say that it doesn't have many games but these people are wrong.  Even if it wasn't for games the homebrew and emulation side of this thing is great and then theres videos, music & web browsing to add.

You can play PSX, very well as Sony themselves have released PSX games for it on their PSN network.  N64 is possible too though like most consoles its not perfect but its closer than what the DS will ever do.

Also as for lifespan, expect an increase in games next year.  A lot of developers and publishers gave up on the PSP very early which is why there are only a few games released a month but a lot of them now have seen how sales have increased and now have started to increase PSP game production.

The only thing I don't like are the controls but then I've always disliked Sony's controllers.


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 7, 2008)

the psp is a great handheld the games are really cheap in my area like $50 cheaper than a ds game o_o and it has better internet than ds since it's WPA compatible and it also has really nice graphics >.


----------



## Raika (Oct 7, 2008)

the psp has better graphics (duh) but the ds has a unique way of playing games because of the touch screen so its hard to decide


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I already have my DS sorted and no issues there, great purchase I might add and considering the whole thing with the DSTT and 8GB microSD cost me about $250 (AUD) I'm pretty satisfied.
I really do love the graphics on the PSP, incredible for a handheld, and I am definately interested in a few of the games for it (like FFVII Crisis Core, Wipeout and Tekken Dark Ressurection).
Good to know you can emulate PSX that pretty cool as far as I'm concerned and the N64 is also a real bonus. Does anyone have more information on the actual hacking part though. The DS is fairly stright forward where you bassically just need a cartrigde and a memory card, but I've heard the PSP is a little more tricky with needing to hack firmware and a special 'Pandora' battery or something. Correct me if I'm wrong and more info would be great thanks.
Also, anyone know something about the new PSP 3000, and what kind of updates it's having to it's harware/features?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## laminaatplaat (Oct 8, 2008)

Good device with nice gfx, a nice game library (www.gamerankings.com to see if you like them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and awesome homebrew. 


psp3000 got a brighter screen, a microphone, the "home" button is now a "P" button and the outside is less fingerprint sensitive. The TV output can now output actual gameplay so you can game on your tv screen i guess..


----------



## Social0 (Oct 8, 2008)

problem with psp is that every game you play on it feels like it should be played on a larger tv screen. Most 3D platformers feel like this.

You'll barely play your psp after a while


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have both and personally I like my DS Lite more... The PSP has some great features (with custom firmware), but with a flash cart and all of the homebrew apps that have been created I really like and use my DS more...


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 8, 2008)

I like my DS Lite more but I've definitely logged a good amount of time on my PSP.  I only recently discovered mvspsp the NEOGEO emulator for PSP and I've been playing A LOT of 2D fighting and shooting games.  Yeah, the emulation side is pretty awesome for PSP with a good amount GBA and SNES playing full speed, too.  It does take a lot more experimentation and research to get some stuff working, but it's pretty much worth it.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 8, 2008)

What, no poll?

Have me make my pick any day of the week I'll always choose an NDS. Sure right now I'd choose a PSP cause I already have a DS. XD;

I love the touchscreen, and two screens to play on. I love blowing in the mic and touching objects. The games are simply awesome, and the battery lasts much longer, and for me battery life matters ALOT when buying any portable device. PSP screen is also easy to scratch. I know from my Gameboy what a whole deal of harm that can do to a handheld's image quality after some time.

Homebrew/emulation-wise you'll never be able to play DS games on a PSP or viceversa, I'll pick DS games over PSP any time.

The only temptation I'd have getting a PSP is that I wish the DS had louder phones output. I'm a heavy music listener, and I value full blast volume very much.


----------



## manobon (Oct 8, 2008)

The PSP has some pretty cool games...but I use mine mostly for emulators (I have a slim, so with Fusa, I have a super NES/NES for my olllld television! huzzah). If you're having the dilemma of "man, I have to work-to-buy whereas little bro Gets things", then I'd say just save your money- the homebrew scene for PSP is awesome, but unless you're getting 16GB microsd/pro duo cards (and the adapters, etc), you're only going to be playing a handful of Actual-PSP games (with not-fun loading times if you compress the isos)...and even then, you can't play them for a lengthy period (maybe long enough for some, but still). Internet browsing and whatnot are great...but you can't watch youtube-suff unless you get That homebrew thing.

I love my PSP, but sometimes...a little frustrating.

Whereas, with my DSL... I Still play that Pac-Pix game, the homebrew-app scene is Amazing (with the homebrew-game scene Also being great), the 8GB card is going to be Able to be filled for a lonnng time, and... yeah, it just wins overall, I think.


----------



## Jasonage (Oct 8, 2008)

I admit I use my PSP more than I do DS

PSP has auto-podcast updater, media player and some good games.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 8, 2008)

both have games that the other cannot play, I say if you can get both, do.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 9, 2008)

PSP will last for a decent amount of time. Though hardware is far superior, not enough games to take over the war and win. To me, there's only about 3 games that interest me, which are DJ Max portable, Guilty gear Accent core plus, and patapon.

The DS will last longer, due to more games in the whole library.


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Oct 9, 2008)

why not both?


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeh the worst part is he's not my little bro, he's my TWIN. ZOMFGWTF. I didn't know PSP could play GBA, that's pretty sweet, and NEOGEO is awesome.

Also, someone had said something bout the new PSP 3000 being uncustomizable which would suck, anyone confirm that?

Definately agree with the battery life, DS owns the shit out of that as far as handhelds go (lasts longer then my orig GBA did with the AA's). Also excellent storage with 8GB for all games and homebrew you ever need.

So, is the PSP similar to DS where there are a number of options of hacking tools or is it basically download firmware and go?

BTW, if someone can tell me how to add a poll to this topic I will.


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

psp because it emulates N64 if DS can then i might as well say "fuck you" to the PSP's face, then meet a shady person in an alley then do a deal on the PSP, but then the police come then we say "shit" then run away until they tackled the guy i sold it too. they gave my PSP back, because they thought i got mugged, then they shot him in the head. i felt guilty because i still had my psp, and 300$ that i sold it for... im gonna try this again. this just shows how corrupt our government is.


----------



## Gore (Oct 9, 2008)

After using a friend's PSP for a while, I'd give DS up forever for a PSP yo.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 9, 2008)

PSP has a far better game library in my opinion.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 9, 2008)

i have both handhelds but i like my ds more than the psp. The psp is great when it comes to emulation which is very good if you like playing games from earlier consoles like snes, megadrive/genesis, and even the gba and it emulates them a whole lot better than the ds can (well maybe except the gba games if you have a slot 2 for your DS). The graphics on the psp are also quite amazing, take a look at FFVII:Crisis Core or even God of War on the psp and you'll see what i mean, but even though the psp has really good graphics there really aren't that much great games for me on it whilst the DS has a load of really great games on it for me. One problem about the psp that i have is that the games are really huge in size, ranging from 100mb to around 1gb whilst the biggest DS game is only around 256mb, so you can have more games on the DS on a 8gb sdhc than on an 8gb pro stick duo on a psp. Either way i still like both of them but i find myself playing my DS more than the psp.

As for one of your questions you need a pandora's battery if you want to have custom firmware on a psp slim, but if you have the phat one you just need to downgrade your psp to fw1.5 then upgrade to a custom firmware from there.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 9, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> As for one of your questions you need a pandora's battery if you want to have custom firmware on a psp slim, but if you have the phat one you just need to downgrade your psp to fw1.5 then upgrade to a custom firmware from there.


Thanks for that knoxvillz.
Yeah I'm stil undersided because I'm a pretty heavy gamer. Got a PS3 a little while ago and just gave my PC an overhaul (kept the speakers) and already have the DS. With this in mind I kind of need to know the PSP is gonna be worth my time otherwise I'm basically wasting $300.
So yeah, if anyone has more info on the PSP 3000 and whether can be custoimized that'd be sweet and any more of your opinons are a great guide as well.
Cheers guys and thanks for the help so far.

btw, once again if anyone knows if I can and how to add a poll to this topic that would be appreciated (still a noob temper, soz).


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 9, 2008)

as far as i know the psp 3000 is said to be "unhackable" but it hasn't been released yet so no one really knows for sure. but i'm sure Dark Alex or someone will eventually find a way to install custom firmware on it


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 13, 2008)

One of my mates is gonna sell me his for $50, ZOMGWTFBBQ!!! Yeah, I think I'll take it. Just gotta make sure it's in decent condition but, as long as the screen isn't fucked and it still charges and all that shit def buying. SSSAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javad (Oct 13, 2008)

it depends if you prefer graphics over gamepy than buy the psp but if you like gameplay that it is the ds


----------



## Dominator (Oct 13, 2008)

SORRY
BUT 
FAILS


----------



## Bridgy84 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have both and i use both of them all the time.  If there is anyway you can have both go for it.  Both have great games and both have stinkers its like any other system.  Though i will say you have to use custom firmware to really unlock what the psp can do.


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 13, 2008)

For great games PSP FTW, almost every shit you want is available on PSP, fighting, racing, free-roaming... and with fuckin' great graphics too, as somebody who played SNES, PSX, and PS2 alot, I find that PSP's controls fit perfectly to my hands. What's more, PSP was made with ISOs in mind, unlike NDS< all you need is a memory stick Pro Duo, drag and drop your PSP ISOs and you're ready to fly

For unique games NDS FTW, what other handheld allow you to play with touchscreen and mic? Not to mention 2 screens at a time. While NDS games won't compete with PSP in terms of graphics, they're balanced in terms of gameplay. 

Get both of them, it's better thay way


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 14, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Get both of them, it's better thay way


I'll agree with that, like I said my mate offered me his for $50 so if that price holds up definately a big YES from me. Yeah quite obviously they are quite different systems and honestly PSP beats any handheld in the graphics and the DS kills for it's uniqueness so I think getting both is probably a good option.
It's basically the same as people buying all the consoles like PS3, XBOX 360, Wii (and PC of course) so why not when you have good options for handhelds.


----------



## Nintenterd (Oct 14, 2008)

If your getting a PSP get the first one (PHAT,FAT,1000 series) in terms of hombrew the first one is da best.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 14, 2008)

got my PSP Friday last week, hacked it saturday, it's now sitting on my shelf waiting for the 4GB memory card to come through, then I have a bunch of games to try, TBH I have played Astonishia Story (think thats how its spelt) on my old 512MB phone MSP and I actually enjoy the game, only problem is it's a bit over the place but looking at the other games I can see the PSP will have me gripped for a while, but at the same time my DS is still next and my wii connected to my TV so I have 1000s of games to play, just depends how I feel, in my opinion having them all is better than having just one... 360 Flashed next for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## fateastray (Oct 14, 2008)

PSP and DS are both great consoles. Having both > either one or the other.

btw,






This is just stupid.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Oct 16, 2008)

fateastray said:
			
		

> This is just stupid.


So is your face.


----------

